
Show HN: Taste Movies – Watch movies based on your taste - lifwanian
https://www.taste.io?ref=hn
======
lifwanian
Four months ago, we asked for your help at the infancy of this project and got
some constructive feedback. Per your suggestion, we refined the algorithm and
added recommendations for:

* Streaming on Netflix

* What to watch with another friend

* By Era/Genre/Actor/Director/Writer

We’re now officially showing this on HN, please share and tell us what you
think!

P.S. Shout out to those who gave us suggestions:

@garbage_stain

@vmarsy

@greggyb

@kstenerud

@a_small_island

@bradbeattie

@jim-greer

@redcalx

@fnordprefect

@nkurz

~~~
sadiebailey
How does your algorithm work? The recommendations are pretty accurate, but
that initial quiz asked a bunch of random/seemingly unrelated movies, I'm not
getting the correlation...

------
wingerlang
Really nice.

\- Nice UI

\- Really easy to rate stuff

\- Good recommendations

\- Great progression, the profile completeness with % makes me want to keep
going and I signed up to save it.

Suggestions after playing some more.

\- Sometimes it was confusing when the lists have a "main" movie like "80s
movies" has the top one on the left side with the score at the bottom. Then
the next one is at the top of the list. So the second one looked like the best
match.

\- Same with the top matches, I thought the list on the right was the top
ones.

\- I'd like to see the summary on the popup to jog my memory instead of
opening a new page, kinda breaks the flow.

\- The filters, I tapped like 10 of them but no results. I wanted to see
movies with the filters, not all movies with all selected filters.

\- Saving from the popup was bit hard to see.

\- I'd like to see the genre in the movie view.

\- Suggestion reasoning would be nice. For example my top suggestion is
"whiplash" which I think is a drama, but I haven't really liked any drama
ones. So it would be nice to see if it is or isn't. That being said - I have
been planning to see it for a long time, so I guess the recommendation is
valid - I would still love to know /why/.

------
jakobegger
I'm impressed! The suggestions from your algorithm contains lots of movies I'd
watch (and a bunch I've already seen and like a lot)

This is awesome.

(Since I usually watch movies on iTunes and I really hate dubbed movies, I'd
love it if I could filter by movies available on iTunes in Austria in their
original language -- but I guess that's asking a bit much...)

------
o2l
I love this. I need to watch a movie while having lunch, breakfast or dinner
and finding an interesting movie is so hard especially for people with very
specific taste in movies. Initial suggestions look good and hopefully it will
stop my meals from going cold while I wasted my time searching movies.

------
jwtnb
I'm very impressed with the recommendations ! Created this account just to
give u guys props. Keep up the good work

------
theoneone
Real nice UI/UX! I like the speed and the snap of the UI. The recommendations
where pretty accurate!

------
HackDawg
So simple, yet extremely effective. Way more helpful than Netflix's
suggestions.

------
pYQAJ6Zm
I submitted few ratings, and yet I got a lot of very spot-on recommendations –
movies that I’ve seen and much enjoyed. The UI is also very clear and pretty.

This is very well done. Profile created!

------
jarnix
I wish I could combine it with every source of movies that I have access to.

------
stuffedpotato
Love it! Wish I would have found this earlier...

------
o2l
Are you planning to extend this to TV Series too anytime soon ?

------
pitofbabel
Love the Netflix integration!

------
Ziomislaw
why is there no option to delete an account? (haven't seen any good movies in
your database, only hollywood stuff - which I consider crap)

